# Showtime: Kell Brook vs Errol Spence Jr. rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I believe this will be the only fight aired. Groves is fighting on the undercard, but I doubt it will be aired on Showtime.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

#StrapSeason


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Groves on their Youtube


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Aw yeah Aw yeah! Got a fresh cut. Got my food. Got my libations. Im ready!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Man down


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chudinov needs to work the body.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I think Brooks right hand causes Spence some serious problems, as Porter says, both guys say they will come forward, but Spence means it, whereas Kell will be trying to draw him onto one, and I think he will

I wasn't sure because of the weight but I really think Kell does a job on him

Kell also has a great record against southpaws, both in fights and in the gym he's used to fighting them, sure not on Spences level but at one point he fought 4 southpaws in a row, and has never struggled, I expect one of those pull counter special brownies that Kell favours against southpaws


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Groves is a hands down stylist trying to fight Mexican style. :sad5


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I picked Spence last minute, hope this is a good one.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Groves is a hands down stylist trying to fight Mexican style. :sad5


He beat Chuds ass in the round before this last one.

Still I see Chuds punches having more of an effect on Groves.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He beat Chuds ass in the round before this last one.
> 
> Still I see Chuds punches having more of an effect on Groves.


Brophy who has 1 KO in 17 fights hurt him, his chin isnt what it used to be


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol British ass stoppage IMO


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol British ass stoppage IMO


Slightly early but Chudinov didn't really make a case for not stopping it. If he was firing back then it would be bad.

Degale vs Groves for the Undisputed!!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Slightly early but Chudinov didn't really make a case for not stopping it. If he was firing back then it would be bad.
> 
> Degale vs Groves for the Undisputed!!


Yeah you're right, he wasn't doing anything.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Absolutely chuffed for Groves to finally get the championship!!

Hopefully he can get a few defences in and enjoy being champion before a rematch unification with DeGale


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Fair play to Groves for that, he has been really worried about Gutneckt for some time now


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Main event up next, winner taps Thurman I think.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Can't believe I'm gonna say this but... Chocolate Brownie time!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Also, that sharp sneaky uppercut that Brook hurts everyone with including Golovkin will surprise Spence if he manages to get in close, not just Kells straight right Brownie classic


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Brook looks great


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

can't wait


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I can get used to this afternoon boxing...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> can't wait


I picked Walsh for the upset last week so what the fuck do I know, but I really fancy Brook here, so put your money on Spence


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> *I picked Walsh for the upset last week so what the fuck do I know*, but I really fancy Brook here, so put your money on Spence


:yep

I really hope this is more competitive.

I think it's a 50/50


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

just in time for the streams to start acting up...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I picked Walsh for the upset last week so what the fuck do I know, but I really fancy Brook here, so put your money on Spence


lol I've been waffling man. I normally always pick the counter puncher in fights like this. I just can't pick against my boy though


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :yep
> 
> I really hope this is more competitive.
> 
> I think it's a 50/50


To be fair I've been a walsh fan for about ten years now so maybe that was heart ruling head haha but this I think is gonna be a real problem for Spence


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I've been waffling man. I normally always pick the counter puncher in fights like this. I just can't pick against my boy though


Waffling, does that mean the same in America as it does in Belfast lol


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

God I miss Naz.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Waffling, does that mean the same in America as it does in Belfast lol


lol I've been going back and forth on this fight


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Fucking size of Naz... fucking hated him when I first got into boxing but he was a very unique fighter with scary KO power, learned to appreciate him later on the more I watched of his fights


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I've been going back and forth on this fight


Waffling here or "Waffling on" just means to be talking incessently with no real point, we all know a waffler or two no matter where youre from lol


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Naz been eating


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets GOOO!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Frampton got this whole Sweet Caroline shit started


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> just in time for the streams to start acting up...


I feel your pain mate! 
I had a mild panic attack when mine crashed a few mins ago.

Am up and running now though. Fingers crossed no more drama


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This fuckin stadium is still able to hold events for 150+ years while back in yank land gridiron football stadiums can't even hold up for 25 years without asking their city for tax money to build a new stadium lol


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sounds ike Foxy Lady in Waynes World


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I feel your pain mate!
> I had a mild panic attack when mine crashed a few mins ago.
> 
> Am up and running now though. Fingers crossed no more drama


SHOtime anytime is fucken great, just ask someone who has SHO to pass you their login.

They air shit live, rarely lags.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Spence getting booed.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

fuck yeah, woke up just in time


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn I'd get nervous in front of that many people


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I feel your pain mate!
> I had a mild panic attack when mine crashed a few mins ago.
> 
> Am up and running now though. Fingers crossed no more drama


yeah im good now...


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn I'd get nervous in front of that many people


The fans were screaming at Spence as he was making his walk to the ring and his smile never left his face. He probably loves it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> The fans were screaming at Spence as he was making his walk to the ring and his smile never left his face. He probably loves it.


Yeah he has a complete apathetic feel to him.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn I'd get nervous in front of that many people


Considering how massive Brook has been in Sheffield for over ten years, yeah, it's gonna be a hot atmosphere


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

man they have to do the anthems before the fighters get in the ring...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I think Spence looks nervous, but that's normal, who the fuck wouldnt be nervous, I don't care how "stone cold killer" you're supposed to be, that's a lot of heat and pressure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

No British refs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868581059776188416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868578662500749312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868583272837783552


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Brook is going to try and hurt him in this first round, Spence needs to be composed, you cannot just come at Brook, even in Carson Jones 1, Carson was waking through absolute hell for the first 6 rounds


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868581059776188416
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868578662500749312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868583272837783552


I like LL but Stephen A Smith is fucking awful


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's fuckin go!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I was distracted, did these fucks boo our anthem? I'm feeling a little extra patriotic if so.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KB

He's doing better like expected early, but Spence already landing to the body


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 brook


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tight opener, Spence felt a jab of Brooks but he did the right thing, didnt let it flummox him, nice work on the inside


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Not too much to split up between them in round 1...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Id give it to Brook...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Brook needs to be careful trying to pull counter with the jab becaue he has a reach disadvantage but keep in mind Brook makes the utmost of his right hand reach, it goes further than youd think as many opponents have fount out when they thought htey were out of range


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Coulda gone either way.

10-9 ES


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook is having better success coming forward rather than waiting on Spence


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Brook physically strong.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I'd like to see Kell work his jab more and set up the right hand. Spence is waiting for that right hand.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I smell an upset.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Spence is worried about the power


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

2-0 Brook


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Kell kickin his ass


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KB
10-9 KB

Spence not throwing much, but applying that pressure to Brook


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Good response on the bell though


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Avenge Donald Curry!!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Spence starting to come forward now, worried for Kell.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

loooooool naz


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good jabs from Spence, but Brook is letting his hands go more. So far, neither man has been hurt.

2-0 Brook


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

those sharp counters are keeping Spence on his toes, Spence looks strong as fuck though, and doing well at not taking any punches flush


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

10-9 ES
10-9 KB


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

good adjustment by Spence in round 2 

He started taking advantage of Brook's low lead hand


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Spence looking much better now


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Spence doesnt want to be pushed on the backfoot here


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 Brook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KB
10-9 KB
9-10 ES

Both need to stay off the ropes


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Brooks reflexes are fantastic, looking back at his older fights I used to think he was always dangerously close to getting hit, but he makes them miss by an inch on purpose

Spence took a good right hand and landed one straight back but he feels the power now


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

@bballchump11

This is a highly skilled fight.

Niggs making adjustments like Mayweather


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Spence wins round 3. Good right hook and a combo had Brook on the ropes. One punch at a time from both after that.

2-1 Brook


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kell taking away the jab of Spence, he'll need to continue this. Even round.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

10-9 ES
10-9 KB
10-9 KB

Another close one


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm on stream so not getting the full rounds but I have it 3-0 for Brook or 2-1 Brook


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Spence is struggling with the reflexes speed and power


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 Brook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KB
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
10-9 KB

Spence is taking the power well


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

3-1 Brook

though that 3rd round was close


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Uppercut got Spences attention there too


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868586565173354496


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 4 to Brook. Its a tough fight. Inside its getting rough. Brook is preventing Spence from getting off enough inside.

3-1 Brook


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Uppercut got Spences attention there too


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Spence needs to lead with the hook. and stay in the center of the ring...


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kell rehydrated to 164, Spence 161. Big boys.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868586565173354496


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

4-1 Brook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KB
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
10-9 KB
9-10 ES


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Spence will come on stronger here, I think Kell will fade a bit here, but wil still catch Spence coming in enough to keep him off


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Got it 3-2 Brook


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

These are close rounds. Brook is doing a lot of holding to break Spence's rhythm.

4-1 Brook


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Brook with the chocolate brownehs


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Spence got get off at all cost here. Got to be first...


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Americans count yourselves lucky. We've got Carl Froch commentating and he thinks he's watching Errol Spencer


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kell has to aim a few right hands to the body and start making Spence lower his guard.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Spence is trying his best t show that these punches arent bothering hi but they clearly are, he's fighting well though considering


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Spence catching em right hands

5-1 Brook


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Grat fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KB
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
9-10 ES

Spence taking his foot off the gas at the end of rounds


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Spence struggling, showing heart though


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Brook


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-3

Connpetitive rounds


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 KB
> 10-9 KB
> 9-10 ES
> 10-9 KB
> ...


I thought Brook won that round clear, Spence looked a bit hurt at one point


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck, good fight so far, very hard to score


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Brook zeroing in with right hands. Spence has to push the tempo and he's running out of time.

5-1 Brook


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

The Kraken said:


> I thought Brook won that round clear, Spence looked a bit hurt at one point


ye, bambi leg'd


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Two guys in primes going at it. Fights like this don't happen often enough. Welterweight division right now is greatness.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Good to see I still know a bit or two about boxing, Spence is shocked by the reach Kell gets on that right hand, it's uncanny at timss


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

5-2 Spence round

nice left hands


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KB
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
9-10 ES
10-9 KB


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Good shots from Spence, but Brook will hit you back every time


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

5-2 Brook


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Sky commentary do make it seem as though Brook is totally dominating.

He's winning, but not by much.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Brook looked winded in that last round.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Spence is a huge welterweight


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Better round for Spence. Slipping and stepping in with right hands. Brook is clever and you can't fight sqaured with him and come in with the same thing he'll figure it out. 

5-2 Brook


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-3 KB


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Brooks eye swelling bad


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

hard rounds to score.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

5-3 another Spence round

Spence starting to land hurtful punches on Brook, who is fading


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KB
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
9-10 ES
10-9 KB
9-10 ES

Whoever comes forward will win


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I thought Brook would slow down around here though, he has to dig deep now

He took some big shots but he landed a good one back again to keep Spence at bay momentarilly


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

5-3 Chocolate browneh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868590500109996033


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Spence looking fresher and sharper


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Spence is a huge welterweight


He looks tiny compared to Brook?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-4


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Another good round for Spence. Landing first and nullifying Brooks offense. Must keep it up to win

5-3 Brook


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Even after eight


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Kell will need a bit of a second wind to nick a couple of the final rds.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Brook is sharp with straight counters. Spence not using angles at all...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kell looks tired and eye is fucked up


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Froch keeps calling him Spencer...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strap Season!!!

10-9 KB
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
9-10 ES
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
9-10 ES


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Kell's fading.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Spence got in his ass that round


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

huge round for Spence

5-4 KB


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

5-4 Big Spence round

Spence taking complete control


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Brook is gassed and weight drained


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bad round for Kell, but he has come back from rounds like that before late on


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-4 ES

Brook looks like he's gassed as fuck


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Brook down!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Spence in complete control in round 9. Hitting Brook with big shots all over the ring. Brook's eye is bad.

5-4 Brook


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man down!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

so much for Spence fading. hes beating the shit out of Brook!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

3 rounds is going to feel like forever now for Kell.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

and Brook goes down as Spence pours it on!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

That's a wrap, Brook has nothing left in the tank


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn ahahaha


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

SICK round!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KB
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
9-10 ES
10-9 KB
9-10 ES
9-10 ES
8-10 ES

So close


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

6-5 Spence almost got him outta there


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

5-5 + KD for Spence


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> bad round for Kell, but he has come back from rounds like that before late on


"The title is about ot change hands!!"

Does Smith not remember Carson Jones 1 ?? Brookcomes back stronger from being badly hurt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868593490640289792


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Brook needs these last two rounds


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Spence beating the hell out of Brook's body


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

96-93 ES


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

#AndNew


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

beauty left uppercut


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A Championship round. Spence put Brook down early and battered him quite a bit, but Brook showing considerable heart fights back and land big uppercut and a ripping right cross. 10-8 Spence

5-5 in rounds


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Brook takes a knee

DONE


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, that sucks.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Can see why Thurman turned down Spence.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brook quit!!!!!!!!!!

Strap Season!!!!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight has made me afanof Spence.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

wooooow


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

takes a knee...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Strap season.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook has glass eyes.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KB is done


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

#mandown #strapseason


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

He said he cant see to the corner, how can you judge him after taking round after round of bad punishment on it, he had nothing left


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ITS OVAH!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence proved he had stamina and a chin. Thurman is next


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is Kell Rican?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Brook quits there.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

ANd the New...beat his ass those last 3 rounds broke him down made him quit.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Good job by Spence, think a pre GGG Brook would have done him though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868594444106293248


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I know the eye was bothering him and who am I to judge, but shit this is a world title fight up for grabs in the 11th round...tough to take a knee there...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Great fight!! 

Spence has well and truely arrived to the big leagues!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

And New...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

shaunster101 said:


> Brook quits there.


And I don't blame him, he couldn't see, he literally said it, we've seen him fight through massive injury before including a broken bridge on his nose which is no fucking picnic let me tell you, his eye was injured for several rounds and taking punishment on it, I dread to think how bad an injury like that must feel

And how do you knock a guy out for the big hollywood win when you literally feel like you can't see, if one eye is affected that badly, the wincing alone will affect the vision in the other eye


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Learned some things from this fight. Brook can actually come forward, but he needs to stop throwing his right hand like that.

Spence has mean stamina, came alive in the 10th but he can't fight on the back foot. Will be an issue with someone just as aggressive as him


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

That body work though.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Spence is the best WW currently


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

What are these gay ass hash tags you Flomos keep throwing out?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Respect to Brook he's a helluva fighter but a star is born...
#TheTruth


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Good job by Spence, fun fighter and nice guy, got some good experience with this fight.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Brits were like "Brook was winning every round"


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I know the eye was bothering him and who am I to judge, but shit this is a world title fight up for grabs in the 11th round...tough to take a knee there...


Nah can't blame him for that.
GGG broke his other eye socket. Can't blame him for doing what he needs to protect his other one. Boxing isn't everything

The fact he went for GGG in the first place and then came back for Spence, that right there shows he's got heart


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Spence went into the champ's backyard, beat him up, and made him quit. The Truth hurts, and The Truth will set us free. #StrapSeason


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

called out Thurman and manny P


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Credit to BOTH fighters.

Brook for fighting the undefeated, favored challenger.

Spence for doing it on Brook's home turf. Not enough of that going on from American fighters, IMO. 

Brook can still cash in against Khan. 

Spence's time as a prospect is over. Nothing but showing and proving in big fights in his immediate future.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> That body work though.


I told ya' Spence's bodywork would make the difference.

Now we know that he can also take a punch, and that he can stay calm under pressure.

Spence has arrived.

- But man, was Brooke impressive, too. What a tough, tough fighter he is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868594800534200320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868595631396343808


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> And I don't blame him, he couldn't see, he literally said it, we've seen him fight through massive injury before including a broken bridge on his nose which is no fucking picnic let me tell you, his eye was injured for several rounds and taking punishment on it, I dread to think how bad an injury like that must feel
> 
> And how do you knock a guy out for the big hollywood win when you literally feel like you can't see, if one eye is affected that badly, the wincing alone will affect the vision in the other eye


Yeah. I'm in no position to judge. I have Monday off work from a dead leg on Sunday morning football.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

what's strap season?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

CASH_718 said:


> Brook looks great for about 4 rounds. Then Spence starts landing and by the 11th is a wrap. Either q corner stoppage or Brook takes a knee after a massive beating. Brook's chin is to good and has too tough but Spence's power is too much and has got the skills and style to land often.


Most accurate prediction ever?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The eye is just an excuse. Brook was hardly punching back the last few rounds as Errol's body work and pressure completely broke him down. So proud of him. #StrapSeason


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck yeah! Spence the Truth! Awesome performance!

Much respect to Brook. Came to fight and showed alot of heart.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what's strap season?


It's a phrase that ES uses on twitter.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Brook will fight anyone


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

No bullshit now please Eroll. Let's get the fights on.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Like I said, Brook says his eye was injured from round 7 and getting hit on it every round was taking its toll, he is being honest about Spences talent though, to say he quit as if he just didn't want it any more is absurd, his vision was fucked


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what's strap season?


I think they're trying to show their interest in strap ons, they must be on sale or something.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what's strap season?


Errol uses that hashtag on Twitter to refer to him getting a title shot.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Most accurate prediction ever?


Excellent job on that prediction, Cash.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Like I said, Brook says his eye was injured from round 7 and getting hit on it every round was taking its toll, he is being honest about Spences talent though, to say he quit as if he just didn't want it any more is absurd, his vision was fucked


He hadn't been throwing back for much of the last 4 rounds. He was done. He only started pawing at the eye as an excuse.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I think they're trying to show their interest in strap ons, they must be on sale or something.


It's what Whoopie wears, when they hook up.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Adalaide Byrd for the home team...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> The eye is just an excuse. Brook was hardly punching back the last few rounds as Errol's body work and pressure completely broke him down. So proud of him. #StrapSeason


Have you ever had an eye injury? That's bollocks


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

kell vs khan makes sense right now


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bellew and Khan on Sky Sports calling Brook out for taking the knee and stopping.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook did better than I expected, kudos to him for bringing a great fight. Was the big test Spence needed to show his next level. Hopefully Kell can recover from his injuries because I think he's trouble for everyone he fights.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He hadn't been throwing back for much of the last 4 rounds. He was done. He only started pawing at the eye as an excuse.


C'mon, that's absurd. Anyone else would have quit soon after the KD. 
Brooke is nothing if not tough & relentless.

Taking the knee was smart. Brooke earned my respect tonight even more than against Golovkin.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

@CASH_718 spot on prediction, you're still a bitch though


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bellew and Khan full of shit, Bellew has been in countless shitshows where he wouldnt fight as well as he said he would and Khan, who has balls of steel, has never had an injury like that, Khan has had about one cut his entire career


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

That was a helluva fight, props to both guys, they put on a show for the people.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

errsta said:


> Credit to BOTH fighters.
> 
> Brook for fighting the undefeated, favored challenger.
> 
> ...


What up, mane?

Americans don't have to go over in most cases. You know this.

Brook should do that...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> C'mon, that's absurd. Anyone else would have quit soon after the KD. Brooke is nothing if not tough & relentless.
> 
> Taking the knee was smart.


The knee he took before in the previous round wasn't because of a big shot or his eye. It was the accumulation of punishment Spence had been meting out. Brook was done.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Have you ever had an eye injury? That's bollocks


Then why did Brook go down in the previous round?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Spence will obviously learn from this fight & become even better.

IMO, the big takeaway is that, sometimes, he needs to stop thinking so much and just let his hands go.

Also: Use the jab more!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> He hadn't been throwing back for much of the last 4 rounds. He was done. He only started pawing at the eye as an excuse.


His eye was swelling like a blimp in round seven, did he get stopped in round seven? let me poke you in the eye then let Errol Spence hit it just once


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Brook had nothing on his punches towards the end.

They were nice looking flashy counters, but all them bodyshots sapped his power away


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Total Punches landed 
Brook 136/442 31%

Spence 246/633 39%


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> Then why did Brook go down in the previous round?


legit knockdown


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Did this win jump Spence's stock enough for him to headline a fight in his hometown at Jerry World?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> The knee he took before in the previous round wasn't because of a big shot or his eye. It was the accumulation of punishment Spence had been meting out. Brook was done.


I guess you didn't see him pawing at that eye, repeatedly. You must have been drinking beer at the time. :hat


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Tony needs to shut the fuck up, you arent Pretty Ricky, you are the guy who fought scared against Stevenson then got ragdolled, Brook has been in far far harder fights than Bellew


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I guess you didn't see him pawing at that eye, repeatedly. You must have been drinking beer at the time. :hat


Why wasn't he pawing at the right eye the round before when he went down?

Why wasn't he pawing at it the round before that when Spence was punching him repeatedly?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Spence did better than I expected, he does certainly look like the truth. He puts it on @OneTime's pony tailed boyfriend for sure.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Tony needs to shut the fuck up, you arent Pretty Ricky, you are the guy who fought scared against Stevenson then got ragdolled, Brook has been in far far harder fights than Bellew


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> legit knockdown


but he didn't knock him down. Brook went down to stop the onslaught.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Cross roads fight: Kell vs Khan. Winner stays relevant, loser gets knocked down the ladder significantly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Did this win jump Spence's stock enough for him to headline a fight in his hometown at Jerry World?


good question. I'll have to see what the ratings were. Joshua vs Klitshko was the most viewed daytime fight on Showtime around 650K. I need to see how it does relative to that


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> but he didn't knock him down. Brook went down to stop the onslaught.


The onslaught of punches that knocked him down, so its only a knockdown if one flush punch puts him down as opposed to 7 flush punches from a big puncher?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Paulie filling in that line...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Did this win jump Spence's stock enough for him to headline a fight in his hometown at Jerry World?


No. It's off to the MGM grand though.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> Why wasn't he pawing at the right eye the round before when he went down?
> 
> Why wasn't he pawing at it the round before that when Spence was punching him repeatedly?


He pawed at it as soon as it was injured


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Thurman is the new IBF champ.

WOW


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Cross roads fight: Kell vs Khan. Winner stays relevant, loser gets knocked down the ladder significantly.


Amir should retire if he loses that match.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> The onslaught of punches that knocked him down, so its only a knockdown if one flush punch puts him down as opposed to 7 flush punches from a big puncher?


The onslaught weren't hard punches. ...and that still doesn't explain how Brook spent the round previous to that not throwing back.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is an exciting division, none of them look invincible anymore. Thurman has power but can be hunched over, Spence is strong but can be pushed back, Kell can box but has quit in him.

Could be a modern day Fabulous 4


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> This is an exciting division, none of them look invincible anymore. Thurman has power but can be hunched over, Spence is strong but can be pushed back, Kell can box but has quit in him.
> 
> Could be a modern day Fabulous 4


Who's number 4?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Good to see I still know a bit or two about boxing, Spence is shocked by the reach Kell gets on that right hand, it's uncanny at timss


........ mhmm


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Great fight, I never felt Brook had any sort of control of the fight even though he won the first half of the fight. I'd pick Spence over any welterweight in the world right now.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Amir should retire if he loses that match.


You could make that argument for both of them.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He pawed at it as soon as it was injured


Then why wasn't he pawing it in the two rounds previous where he was getting beat up?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> The onslaught weren't hard punches. ...and that still doesn't explain how Brook spent the round previous to that not throwing back.


They weren't hard?? Ok


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Brook would have beaten Keith actually, but Spence was an unknown quantity, albeit impressive last couple fights before Brook. I guess tonight proved Spence is indeed very talented, but also he has a chin and heart. He proved the naysayers wrong tonight - I'm on the Errol Spence hype train :good


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> Then why wasn't he pawing it in the two rounds previous where he was getting beat up?


Probably because he was trying to defend himself, they speed at which it swoll up was telling


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Probably because he was trying to defend himself, they speed at which it swoll up was telling


He wasn't because the eye was only a nuisance. He wasn't punching because Spence made him wilt under the pressure.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> ........ mhmm


Pre GGG Kell wins the fight


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> He wasn't because the eye was only a nuisance. He wasn't punching because Spence made him wilt under the pressure.


A nuisance?? Kell has fought through to the end of a fight with pints of blood spilling out of his shattered nose while both eyes swell up as he got hit on it countlessly, I've had that injury before in an amateur fight and I couldnt even breathe because of the blood filling up my throat, and that's not nearly as bad as an eye injury because even though your eyes swell up you can still see, I think he knows the difference between a nuisance and a serious injury


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> A nuisance?? Kell has fought through to the end of a fight with pints of blood spilling out of his shattered nose while both eyes swell up as he got hit on it countlessly, I've had that injury before in an amateur fight and I couldnt even breathe because of the blood filling up my throat, and that's not nearly as bad as an eye injury because even though your eyes swell up you can still see, I think he knows the difference between a nuisance and a serious injury


If the eye was such a problem, why didn't he paw it it so vigorously the rounds before when he clearly had nothing in the tank and was just taking punishment.

I'm 100% for fighters quitting to avoid punishment. No need to get truly hurt when you're getting that badly outclassed.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook wilted. I think he was looking back towards the Golovkin fight and thought it wasn't worth it. Golovkin took his soul as people were saying prior.

I have trouble seeing anyone except Crawford beating Spence. I don't think Runtime has a chance, but I do think Porter would be an interesting matchup.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> If the eye was such a problem, why didn't he paw it it so vigorously the rounds before when he clearly had nothing in the tank and was just taking punishment.
> 
> I'm 100% for fighters quitting to avoid punishment. No need to get truly hurt when you're getting that badly outclassed.


Man you can fucking see his eye is a problem when it starts ballooning up immediately, Spence did that, and good on him, it's not an excuse, and I gave him credit throughout the fight for coming on strong even when Brook was hitting him flush, he won the fight fair and square, I'm just saying to pretend like Brook was just using the eye as an excuse because he was getting beat up and wasn't really injured is absurd


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

allenko1 said:


> Brook is sharp with straight counters. Spence not using angles at all...


Not sure what fight you watched.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Its ok for Matthysse though


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Man you can fucking see his eye is a problem when it starts ballooning up immediately, Spence did that, and good on him, it's not an excuse, and I gave him credit throughout the fight for coming on strong even when Brook was hitting him flush, he won the fight fair and square, I'm just saying to pretend like Brook was just using the eye as an excuse because he was getting beat up and wasn't really injured is absurd


He didn't quit because of his eye. He quit because Spence was breaking his will to continue. He hadn't been throwing back much for the past four rounds.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Who's number 4?


Could be Porter, his fight with Thurman was very close


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

KOTF said:


> Brook is gassed and weight drained


He was in amazing shape. Pressure and body shots broke him down. Brook beats almost everyone at 147 tonight.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> He didn't quit because of his eye. He quit because Spence was breaking his will to continue. He hadn't been throwing back much for the past four rounds.


If he had quit four rounds prior and said it was because he had an eye injury would you believe him then?? He fought on because he's Kell Brook and that's what he does, sometimes I don't know what people want from these guys


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> If he had quit four rounds prior and said it was because he had an eye injury would you believe him then?? He fought on because he's Kell Brook and that's what he does, sometimes I don't know what people want from these guys


And this is before Spence, an apparently seriously hard puncher, was whacking it for 4 more rounds, obviously it's going to get a hell of a lot worse


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Pre GGG Kell wins the fight


I don't know man. He fought pretty well tonight and didn't pull through...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> If he had quit four rounds prior and said it was because he had an eye injury would you believe him then?? He fought on because he's Kell Brook and that's what he does, sometimes I don't know what people want from these guys


I would have absolutely believed him if he quit while he was still throwing punches and the eye was unmanageable. I don't mind that he quit at all. No need to take that punishment when you are so thoroughly outclassed. Just don't hide behind the eye excuse.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868596855097184261


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He didn't quit because of his eye. He quit because Spence was breaking his will to continue. He hadn't been throwing back much for the past four rounds.


Did Kell Brooke fuck your girlfriend or something?

Dude, back to reality, please.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Not sure what fight you watched.


at the time he wasn't. thanks for paying attention...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> #StrapSeason





bballchump11 said:


> Strap Season!!!





bballchump11 said:


> Strap Season!!!!!!!





Divi253 said:


> Strap season.





Atlanta said:


> #strapseason





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what's strap season?


One of these days, Spence is gonna throw out some weird hashtag like #ScissorWithDad and y'all are gonna retweet it and post it here to show your ever-lasting love for Errol... and he'll be like:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868596855097184261


Khan and Eubank acting like ditched bitter ex girlfriends

also getting a bit sick about Eubank constantly talking shit about people quitting when he pulledo ut of a fight with tennis elbow and put another boxer in a coma when the towel SHOULD have been thrown in


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

#StrapSeason


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Good job by Spence, think a pre GGG Brook would have done him though


Just can't give credit without an excuse to justify it.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> I would have absolutely believed him if he quit while he was still throwing punches and the eye was unmanageable. I don't mind that he quit at all. No need to take that punishment when you are so thoroughly outclassed. Just don't hide behind the eye excuse.


Why the fuck would he do that considering the wars hes been through, the injuries hes had, with only minutes left to go, unless he was badly hurt? Kell Brook is now an excuse maker?? he gave Spence full props


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Did Kell Brooke fuck your girlfriend or something?
> 
> Dude, back to reality, please.


No. Kell Brook got outclassed and quit in his backyard against Errol Spence JR.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Just can't give credit without an excuse to justify it.


You're a bit of an obsessive weirdo


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Why the fuck would he do that considering the wars hes been through, the injuries hes had, with only minutes left to go, unless he was badly hurt? Kell Brook is now an excuse maker?? he gave Spence full props


He was hurt because Spence had been beating his ass for the previous four rounds. haha


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> No. Kell Brook got outclassed and quit in his backyard against Errol Spence JR.


Watch Willie Monroe Jr vs GGG if you want to see a guy getting outclassed and then point blank quit, this was not that


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Watch Willie Monroe Jr vs GGG if you want to see a guy getting outclassed and then point blank quit, this was not that


Both guys quit haha. Brook took a knee the previous round without ever pawing at his eye or taking a big punch. The pressure was way too much for him.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Strap Season. 

Man Down. 

And The New! What a night. Well done Errol Spence.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> He was hurt because Spence had been beating his ass for the previous four rounds. haha


So you think he had no vision problems whatsoever from the moment the eye had started to swell to several rounds of getting hit on it later?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> Both guys quit haha. Brook took a knee the previous round without ever pawing at his eye or taking a big punch. The pressure was way too much for him.


Before Brook even went down I saw Spence land several big shots that hurt him, then he poured on the pressure, Brooks legs were shaky from the punches, did you watch a shitty stream or something, Spence landed big there

Brook didn't take a knee on the first knockdown, he was hit and hurt


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> So you think he had no vision problems whatsoever from the moment the eye had started to swell to several rounds of getting hit on it later?


Of course he had vision problems. I'm saying the vision problems didn't cause him to quit. They were an excuse.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Like I said, Brook says his eye was injured from round 7 and getting hit on it every round was taking its toll, he is being honest about Spences talent though, to say he quit as if he just didn't want it any more is absurd, his vision was fucked


He did "quit", he was done and had nothing left. His eye was messed up but it wasn't closed and you could clearly see his entire eyeball. Spence's body shots from the first round and then the power shots he was landing clean for 7 or 8 rounds took everything out of Brook.

There's no shame in it, he was done and he knew it. The eye wasn't the reason he stopped fighting. Errol Spence and his extremely heavy hands are the reason he took a knee and knew he was done. End of story.

Spence beat the fight out of Brook, who probably wouldve beat Thurman tonight and definitely would beat Garcia. Spence is the man! Point blank period!!!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> Of course he had vision problems. I'm saying the vision problems didn't cause him to quit. They were an excuse.


And you're saying Brook went down voluntarily on the first knockdown because he couldn't handle the pressure, if that's the case, how the fuck did he come back to hurt Spence then put him on the backfoot just seconds later?? It just doesn't add up mate


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Spence will obviously learn from this fight & become even better.
> 
> IMO,* the big takeaway is that, sometimes, he needs to stop thinking so much and just let his hands go*.
> 
> Also: Use the jab more!


Where do you cone up with this shit?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> He did "quit", he was done and had nothing left. His eye was messed up but it wasn't closed and you could clearly see his entire eyeball.


Are you for real, do you think that's how eye injuries work?? Just because it wasn't swollen shut doesn't mean he could see clearly, an orbital fracture is different from a swelling, eyeballs are complicated, they need a lot of shit working in order to function properly, his eye wasn't shut against GGG but he said he could see 5 of him


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Spence has announced himself.

Similar to AJ vs Wlad, i came out of that thinking that the winner still has flaws, can be outboxed, but going 12 rounds with this guy is going to be tough for everyone. This is pro boxing and 12 rounds is a long time to live with that kind of power, speed and accuracy.

Spence vs Thurman is a hell of a fight. Hope it gets made ASAP.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Before Brook even went down I saw Spence land several big shots that hurt him, then he poured on the pressure, Brooks legs were shaky from the punches, did you watch a shitty stream or something, Spence landed big there
> 
> Brook didn't take a knee on the first knockdown, he was hit and hurt


No I watched live on Showtime.






32:05 is the first knockdown. Where are the big punches? Where was he shaky? He popped right back up after taking that knee. HE COULD NOT HANDLE THE PRESSURE AND HE CRACKED.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Pre GGG Kell wins the fight


You are just being a whiny nuthugger now. Stop it before you embarrass yourself further. Finish your beer and go to sleep. No one is taking anything you say seriously right now because you are swinging from Kell's pubic hair.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> No I watched live on Showtime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spence landed three clean jabs, two his bad eye that clearly troubled him and sent him back to the ropes, Spence then landed a good 3 punch combo that put Brook down


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> You are just being a whiny nuthugger now. Stop it before you embarrass yourself further. Finish your beer and go to sleep. No one is taking anything you say seriously right now because you are swinging from Kell's pubic hair.


You're like a year behind you fucking cretin, catch up


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Spence landed three clean jabs, two his bad eye that clearly troubled him and sent him back to the ropes, Spence then landed a good 3 punch combo that put Brook down


So then why did Brook pop right back up? Where were the shaky legs you talked about?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

allenko1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868596855097184261


How do you talk when you couldn't even beat Billy Joe Saunders? This ****** needs to fight GGG and watch him quit and humble his ****** ads.

Kell "quit" because Spence destroyed his body from round 1 and then started landing everywhere at will. There's no shame in it but the eye is just an excuse. Better than saying "he beat the dog piss out of me and I couldn't take anymore and I had nothing left to give.

Kell is still world class and I can't think of many fighters I'd pick to beat him at 147 or 154.

Everyone just STOP!!!!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn, if only some of you had the class that Spence has, he was in a tough fight tonight and did superbly to win and win in fashion, brook took a beating and deserves credit

Why does it have to be so black and white with you guys?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> You're a bit of an obsessive weirdo


Wow, I'm obsessed but you're about 20 posts deep crying about Brook's loss. Stop drinking and come back to reality, you sad little bitch.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Wow, I'm obsessed but you're about 20 posts deep crying about Brook's loss. Stop drinking and come back to reality, you sad little bitch.


How the fuck am I crying you simpleton?? I said Spence did a great job and won

fair

and

square

yes my eyes are fucking dripping


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Are you for real, do you think that's how eye injuries work?? Just because it wasn't swollen shut doesn't mean he could see clearly, an orbital fracture is different from a swelling, eyeballs are complicated, they need a lot of shit working in order to function properly, his eye wasn't shut against GGG but he said he could see 5 of him


Just stop. It's embarrassing to be this obsessed. I had mobey on the fight and im not as emotionally invested as you. Stop.

You do get replied to anymore. You are drunk and emotional and are probably texting your ex right now too.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> So then why did Brook pop right back up? Where were the shaky legs you talked about?


why did you even post a video where you cant even fucking see the KD properly is the better question, that aint showtime


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Just stop. It's embarrassing to be this obsessed. I had mobey on the fight and im not as emotionally invested as you. Stop.
> 
> You do get replied to anymore. You are drunk and emotional and are probably texting your ex right now too.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Yeah I'm a gibbering wreck at the minute mate


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> why did you even post a video where you cant even fucking see the KD properly is the better question, that aint showtime


and you continue to dance around it. Why did Brook pop right back up? Where were his shaky legs?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868609256089690113


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great fight. Went as i expected but absolute war. Spence was a terminator machine


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> How the fuck am I crying you simpleton?? I said Spence did a great job and won
> 
> fair
> 
> ...






Have a good night, silly goose.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> If the eye was such a problem, why didn't he paw it it so vigorously the rounds before when he clearly had nothing in the tank and was just taking punishment.
> 
> I'm 100% for fighters quitting to avoid punishment. *No need to get truly hurt when you're getting that badly outclassed*.


I don't buy the whole eye thing, But brook wasn't "badly outclassed" as you say, he got the better of Spence the first half of the fight then started to fade in the second where the younger fresher fighter took over and closed the show.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> and you continue to dance around it. Why did Brook pop right back up? Where were his shaky legs?







Same way this chick did, I guess she just has an Iron chin, or else you don't know how it works to be hit in the head, its unpredictable how it will affect you


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

I wish this was like esb and you could see how many people posted and how many times. Then see that the not at all obsessed Kraken has double the amount of posts as everyone else.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Damn, if only some of you had the class that Spence has, he was in a tough fight tonight and did superbly to win and win in fashion, brook took a beating and deserves credit
> 
> Why does it have to be so black and white with you guys?


Ironic choice of words...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

That Froch scorecard :lol: why bother even showing it on TV


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> I wish this was like esb and you could see how many people posted and how many times. Then see that the not at all obsessed Kraken has double the amount of posts as everyone else.


You have 3013 since Jan 2016

I have 4286 since April 2014

You really are a wee bit slow aren't ya mate


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Post Fight interviewer:

"Errol Spence, you just survived Brook's early onslaught, and completely dominated him in the second half. You've won his IBF title ! What are you going to do now, go to Disneyland?"

Spence: "Nah, I'm going to the bakery, for some chocolate brownies. I sure didn't taste any during the fight."


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> You have 3013 since Jan 2016
> 
> I have 4286 since April 2014
> 
> You really are a wee bit slow aren't ya mate


We are talking about right now, in this thread, about this topic. You are seriously defecting aren't ya mate?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> We are talking about right now, in this thread, about this topic. You are seriously defecting aren't ya mate?


Are we?? Because I've posted a lot in the main forum rbr on a big fight I'm obsessed? You don't get out much do you friend


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I believe Brook had good reasons for quitting IMO. Even while losing there was no sign of losing courage shown by Brook.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I believe Brook had good reasons for quitting IMO. Even while losing there was no sign of losing courage shown by Brook.


He seemed to think the eye was real bad. I think he could have made it to the end but he most likely would have lost the 11th and 12th, with KD he would have lost by points anyway. I had it 5-3 brook after the 8th and then every round for Spence afterwards along with a 10-8 round.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Big props to Spence tonight! Went to school, came out with his diploma!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Medicine said:


> I don't buy the whole eye thing, But brook wasn't "badly outclassed" as you say, he got the better of Spence the first half of the fight then started to fade in the second where the younger fresher fighter took over and closed the show.


He faded because Spence was punishing him to the body the whole damn fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He faded because Spence was punishing him to the body the whole damn fight.


Absolutely. And significantly.

- But it's not why he quit.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I wish this was like esb and you could see how many people posted and how many times. Then see that the not at all obsessed Kraken has double the amount of posts as everyone else.


Shut your whiney ass up


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He faded because Spence was punishing him to the body the whole damn fight.


Sure, the bodyshots early in the fight have an effect towards the end. But It's not like Spence was brutally beating him with body shots in a one sided affair the first half of the fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He faded because Spence was punishing him to the body the whole damn fight.


Very true. It's so refreshing to see someone consistently go after the body. It's almost becoming a lost art in boxing


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> Very true. It's so refreshing to see someone consistently go after the body. It's almost becoming a lost art in boxing


This.

Even when Brook clinched Spence always had a hand free touching the body.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I reckon Kell would still be competitive with Thurman, his style is not the same as Spence. But Spence is obviously the top Welter for as long as he can make weight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This.
> 
> Even when Brook clinched Spence always had a hand free touching the body.


That was excellent from Spence. Even if they weren't connecting with full force, it still took a lot out of Brook's gameplan


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One of the scariest sights in the world. 2 Spences coming toward you.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I believe Brook had good reasons for quitting IMO. Even while losing there was no sign of losing courage shown by Brook.


He quit the same way he did against GGG.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> One of the scariest sights in the world. 2 Spences coming toward you.


Well done Spence, as I said it was a tough one for me to call. Being British just is not enough when I have seen just how impressive Spence had been in other fights I have seen.. Hope he can unify and keep up the very good work


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This.
> 
> Even when Brook clinched Spence always had a hand free touching the body.


According to Dominic Ingle, Kell wasn't bothered by Spence body work because they "do a lot of body sparring in the gym". He also said that Sean Porter was a harder fight.

1:10


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

conradically said:


> According to Dominic Ingle, Kell wasn't bothered by Spence body work because they "do a lot of body sparring in the gym". He also said that Sean Porter was a harder fight.
> 
> 1:10


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

conradically said:


> According to Dominic Ingle, Kell wasn't bothered by Spence body work because they "do a lot of body sparring in the gym". He also said that Sean Porter was a harder fight.
> 
> 1:10


Dominic is a tit. Everything that comes out of his mouth is nothing but nonsense.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He quit the same way he did against GGG.


Didn't his corner throw the towel in against GGG?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Didn't his corner throw the towel in against GGG?


He quit against GGG and tried to play it off. Bad acting on his part, as he had made it very clear that he no longer wanted to.continue. He's obviously a very tough guy with lots of heart, but he tends to look for excuses when he's reached his limit.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Didn't his corner throw the towel in against GGG?


I think they clearly missed the signal this time. It was there.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

conradically said:


> According to Dominic Ingle, Kell wasn't bothered by Spence body work because they "do a lot of body sparring in the gym". He also said that Sean Porter was a harder fight.
> 
> 1:10


I would fire his ass if I was Kell. You can't have a delusional trainer.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome work by Spence. He showed a chin I was hoping he'd have to compete at a higher level.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wow some of these opinions are total garbage. I thought better of CHB.... A broken eye socket is not an injury you want to play around with


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I would fire his ass if I was Kell. You can't have a delusional trainer.


You never base a trainers public media comments to be 100% truthful.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

He wanted a way out, I think had he been in control he would have fought on through that eye injury, but the tide had turned in the fight and his eye was fucked, he was on his way to losing a decision and he had another round and a half of punishment to come, to call him a quitter is harsh though, the guy is a warrior, it just is what it is.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Brook just needed to keep coming forward and stop throwing himself off balance with the right hand. He was landing good shots on Errol when he would brinf the pressure, but kept backing up for some reason


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He quit the same way he did against GGG.


Do you honestly expect someone to fight through a broken eye socket?

I've got no time for idiots.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Do you honestly expect someone to fight through a broken eye socket?
> 
> I've got no time for idiots.


... So he wasn't really trying to continue against GGG? We agree.

If you have to quit, you have to quit. Just don't go out of your way to show everyone how hurt you are while doing so. We can see it for ourselves. Brook has done this in two consecutive fights.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> ... So he wasn't really trying to continue against GGG? We agree.
> 
> If you have to quit, you have to quit. Just don't go out of your way to show everyone how hurt you are while doing so. We can see it for ourselves. Brook has done this in two consecutive fights.


Broken socket = broken eye socket. cannot continue. End of story.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


The 97-92 seems a little excessive.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Broken socket = broken eye socket. cannot continue. End of story.


Again, that's fine. But in the moment that he was forced to retire after another pummeling, he was deliberately attempting to diminish Spence's moment by grabbing at his eye like that.

... Or maybe it was to save face in front of his fans.

It was another "look at me, I'm hurt!" type of deal.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

dyna said:


> The 97-92 seems a little excessive.


British judging


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> British judging


That was from the yank judge


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Again, that's fine. But in the moment that he was forced to retire after another pummeling, he was deliberately attempting to diminish Spence's moment by grabbing at his eye like that.
> 
> ... Or maybe it was to save face in front of his fans.
> 
> It was another "look at me, I'm hurt!" type of deal.


You ever broke an eye socket , let alone two of them ?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Again, that's fine. But in the moment that he was forced to retire after another pummeling, he was deliberately attempting to diminish Spence's moment by grabbing at his eye like that.
> 
> ... Or maybe it was to save face in front of his fans.
> 
> It was another "look at me, I'm hurt!" type of deal.


Whatever mate, you're entitled to your opinion. Maybe one day you'll have the experience of a broken face, come back and tell me if you "showed" any pain.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Eroll Spence Jr devours a chocolate brownie after Kelk Brook fans allegedly throw chocolate brownies at Spence Jr during his ring walk last night. Talk about rubbing salt in the fresh wounds.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> You ever broke an eye socket , let alone two of them ?


Rugby player I was talking to while watching the fight explained to me how his eye ball felt sucken into his skull after his facial fracture. He saw 3 images in his vision for a couple of weeks. He said the Dr felt around his eye in the examination, apparently the pain is like getting your testicles crushed inside your head.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868610978836922368


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> British judging


Adalaide Byrd, british??


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That was from the yank judge





thehook13 said:


> Adalaide Byrd, british??


And, you know, also Spence isn't British.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight. I enjoyed it. Brook did well in the first half, Spence took over in the second half. Props to both guys. I'm not mad at Brook for quitting, he just had surgery to repair his eye a few months ago. It is what it is.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868610978836922368


I have trouble seeing how Runtime can win that matchup.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> The 97-92 seems a little excessive.


I personally don't think it was.

I was watching a non-SkySports feed where the commentators weren't erupting at every blocked combo Brook was throwing, and I was able to notice and record some of the great things Spence was doing. Before the knockdown round (10), I had Spence winning 5-4. And that was including a round I gave a little generously to Brook. So it's wouldn't have been crazy to have it 5-3.

And seriously, in the aftermath, I've yet to read or hear anyone talk about Spence jabbing Brook's head off. Am I the only one to notice this?


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I personally don't think it was.
> 
> I was watching a non-SkySports feed where the commentators weren't erupting at every blocked combo Brook was throwing, and I was able to notice and record some of the great things Spence was doing. Before the knockdown round (10), I had Spence winning 5-4. And that was including a round I gave a little generously to Brook. So it's wouldn't have been crazy to have it 5-3.
> 
> And seriously, in the aftermath, I've yet to read or hear anyone talk about Spence jabbing Brook's head off. Am I the only one to notice this?


I wasn't keeping score but I had Spence up. I agree as well, Spence's jab was money last night.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I though Brook built up a good lead and Spence looked very ordinary in the first half of the fight but fair play to him, he had to grind through and then turned the fight around in the second half, last couple of rounds he was well up and injury or not he was gonna stop Brook anyway imo.

I dont think Spence is the second coming that some people think he is but hes a very good fighter who has now proven his acid test as a world level fighter. Some good fights out there for him and you cant knock a guy who goes to foreign ground and wins his title by stoppage.

Dont blame Brook but the loss has took a shine of his career. Never had a broken eye socket nevermind had both messed up in a year so not gonna comment on whether he could have continued. At the end of the day he lost the fight and thats enough for the dude to take. Hopefully he recovers as hes a nice edition to the division and theres still good fights out there for him.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> ... So he wasn't really trying to continue against GGG? We agree.
> 
> If you have to quit, you have to quit. Just don't go out of your way to show everyone how hurt you are while doing so. We can see it for ourselves. Brook has done this in two consecutive fights.


The aftermath of the GGG fight (arguing with his trainer) was some blatantly contrived shit, I agree. And yes, perhaps, the constant dabbing at the eye is an attempt to let the world know that he's harbouring an injury. Most fighters don't do that. Hell, even Victor Ortiz with his broken jaw never felt the need to do in the Lopez fight.

But still, an injury is an injury. If the reports come back that he's damaged his other eye socket, then he can't be given shit for taking the knee.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I personally don't think it was.
> 
> I was watching a non-SkySports feed where the commentators weren't erupting at every blocked combo Brook was throwing, and I was able to notice and record some of the great things Spence was doing. Before the knockdown round (10), I had Spence winning 5-4. And that was including a round I gave a little generously to Brook. So it's wouldn't have been crazy to have it 5-3.
> 
> And seriously, in the aftermath, I've yet to read or hear anyone talk about Spence jabbing Brook's head off. Am I the only one to notice this?


It was the jabs that softened up Brook's eye. Brook was actually quite clever in the way he lobbied the judges (and crowd) for giving him the round, despite Spence's more steady boxing. Brook would flurry with combinations, backing Spence up, often towards the end of a round. Sometimes this has the effect of "erasing" what came before, which in several rounds was 2 minutes where Spence was doing better, especially with that quick right hand jab to Brook's left eye.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868610978836922368




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868655410894356481


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Rugby player I was talking to while watching the fight explained to me how his eye ball felt sucken into his skull after his facial fracture. He saw 3 images in his vision for a couple of weeks. He said the Dr felt around his eye in the examination, apparently the pain is like getting your testicles crushed inside your head.


He dealt with it well enough, up until the point that Spence beat all of the fight out of him, and then he felt the need to remind everyone that his eye was bothering him as if we couldn't see that the thing was damaged.

Seemed convenient to me and I'm skeptical given given his fake protest against the GGG stoppage, but whatever.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

conradically said:


> It was the jabs that softened up Brook's eye. Brook was actually quite clever in the way he lobbied the judges (and crowd) for giving him the round, despite Spence's more steady boxing. Brook would flurry with combinations, backing Spence up, often towards the end of a round. Sometimes this has the effect of "erasing" what came before, which in several rounds was 2 minutes where Spence was doing better, especially with that quick right hand jab to Brook's left eye.


My thoughts exactly. And the main reason why I believed it was too difficult for Spence to get a decision over here. 27,000 screaming fans can change your perception of how the round is going.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> The aftermath of the GGG fight (arguing with his trainer) was some blatantly contrived shit, I agree. And yes, perhaps, the constant dabbing at the eye is an attempt to let the world know that he's harbouring an injury. Most fighters don't do that. Hell, even Victor Ortiz with his broken jaw never felt the need to do in the Lopez fight.
> 
> But still, an injury is an injury. If the reports come back that he's damaged his other eye socket, then he can't be given shit for taking the knee.


This is pretty much all I'm saying.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

From WebMD:

"A blow to the eye can break (fracture) the bones of the eye socket (eye orbit), sinuses, or nose. The fractured bones may puncture the eye, causing bleeding and damage to the eye. A blow to the eye may damage muscles, blood vessels, or nerves. Head, eye, or facial surgery may be needed to repair damage."

Yeah I reckon I'd stop fighting also if I am faced with punctured eyes.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> He dealt with it well enough, up until the point that Spence beat all of the fight out of him, and then he felt the need to remind everyone that his eye was bothering him as if we couldn't see that the thing was damaged.
> 
> Seemed convenient to me and I'm skeptical given given his fake protest against the GGG stoppage, but whatever.


Oh give it a rest you massive cunt.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Oh give it a rest you massive cunt.


No.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> I personally don't think it was.
> 
> I was watching a non-SkySports feed where the commentators weren't erupting at every blocked combo Brook was throwing, and I was able to notice and record some of the great things Spence was doing. Before the knockdown round (10), I had Spence winning 5-4. And that was including a round I gave a little generously to Brook. So it's wouldn't have been crazy to have it 5-3.
> 
> And seriously, in the aftermath, I've yet to read or hear anyone talk about Spence jabbing Brook's head off. Am I the only one to notice this?


I was there pretty close to the ring and Spence's early work didn't seem to be getting anywhere whereas Brook was finding a home quite cleanly for his, I think Brook should have been ahead after 7 rounds or so but when his eye went the whole fight went imo.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I was there pretty close to the ring and Spence's early work didn't seem to be getting anywhere whereas Brook was finding a home quite cleanly for his, I think Brook should have been ahead after 7 rounds or so but when his eye went the whole fight went imo.


I think it was more or less even after the first 7. With it being scored 4-3 either way.

But overall, I just felt Spence was more comfortable. It looked like it was his kind of fight. As in, the pace and how things were unfolding, were going towards how he wanted it.

Brook always seems to give off the impression that he's done more than he actually has. He'll have a moment or two in a round where he'll fire off some fantastic combinations that get the crowd and commentators excited. But for me, that doesn't distract me from the consistent work that Spence has been doing throughout the entire round. Especially the bodywork and jabs, which rarely get noticed it seems.

I was getting similar vibes from the Golovkin fight which I rewatched. The narrative we create is that Brook matched him and was only betrayed by his eye. When in fact, out of the 5 rounds Golovkin had won 4 quite clearly.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

If Brook fights Khan next and loses (I'd pick Brook to win) then the GGG match up in hindsight will look like an absolute career suicide.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I wasn't aware that Brook now broke his other orbital bone. When you break that, it kinda fucks with everything. You have your maxillary sinuses in this region which of course help with regulating pressure, breathing, etc. Now all of that is out of wack


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> My thoughts exactly. And the main reason why I believed it was too difficult for Spence to get a decision over hear. 27,000 screaming fans can change your perception of how the round is going.


If anyone wants to see the Spence jab in the early rounds, these highlights make it pretty clear. And if anyone wants to revisit the claim that Brook was way ahead by round 7, take a look at this compressed version of the fight (with the caveat that I don't know how the highlights were selected and whether it's a fair representation of the fight).


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

conradically said:


> If anyone wants to see the Spence jab in the early rounds, these highlights make it pretty clear. And if anyone wants to revisit the claim that Brook was way ahead by round 7, take a look at this compressed version of the fight (with the caveat that I don't know how the highlights were selected and whether it's a fair representation of the fight).


In round 2, one that many (most?) people had Kell winning (and there _is_ an argument for him winning it) Spence landed 13 sharp jabs to the left part of Brook's face. The point being that Spence was effective, although less "flashy", in the early rounds and doing much better than may have appeared. And after 6 it was indeed (roughly) an even fight.

That's right, I counted them. Jabs occurred at 2nd round times of:

2:38, 2:09, 2:00, 1:56, 1:50, 1:28, 1:20, 1:18, 1:08, 1:03, 1:00, :10, :03.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

conradically said:


> If anyone wants to see the Spence jab in the early rounds, these highlights make it pretty clear. And if anyone wants to revisit the claim that Brook was way ahead by round 7, take a look at this compressed version of the fight (with the caveat that I don't know how the highlights were selected and whether it's a fair representation of the fight).


Good find.

I'd say that video is fairly indicative of the truth. It captures all of the relevant action in chronological order, though it appears to skip a bit from round 9 (maybe nothing happened in that, as I remember Spence coasting in one of the rounds?).

In any case, the vid removes the context / narrative that the commentators and even crowd tend to create, and reminds us of the work Spence was putting in.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

conradically said:


> In round 2, one that many (most?) people had Kell winning (and there _is_ an argument for him winning it) Spence landed 13 sharp jabs to the left part of Brook's face. The point being that Spence was effective, although less "flashy", in the early rounds and doing much better than may have appeared. And after 6 it was indeed (roughly) an even fight.
> 
> That's right, I counted them. Jabs occurred at 2nd round times of:
> 
> 2:38, 2:09, 2:00, 1:56, 1:50, 1:28, 1:20, 1:18, 1:08, 1:03, 1:00, :10, :03.


Nice!

I personally did have the 2nd round for Brook. I went....

*1 - ES*
*2 - KB*
*3 - ES*
*4 - ES*
*5 - KB*
*6 - ES*
*7 - KB*
*8 - KB**
*9 - ES*

*Round 8 could have also been Spence's. I remember changing my mind and giving it to Kell at the very last second, and just marked it down as a definite either-way round.

So yeah, I had Spence up 5-4 before the knockdowns started occuring. And to show how off the mark (in my opinion) the commentators were, Froch had Brook up 5-1 after the first 6 rounds! Which sounds ridiculous given how well Spence was doing.

Again, I have to say I'm so glad Spence went for the kill. As you just don't know. Thankfully, though, at least two of the judges appeared to be recognising Spence's early work. After round 9, it was:

- 5-4 to Spence (Lopez)
- 6-3 to Spence (Byrd)
- 5-5 (Parris)

So the risk of an unfair decision like I initially feared, wasn't there fortunately. Despite there being a Brook-favouring scoring from the media / fans.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> I think it was more or less even after the first 7. With it being scored 4-3 either way.
> 
> But overall, I just felt Spence was more comfortable. It looked like it was his kind of fight. As in, the pace and how things were unfolding, were going towards how he wanted it.
> 
> ...


What rounds had you given Spence up to round 7?

Edit: just seen your above, I couldn't give Spence rounds 1 and 4, I haven't watched them back but Brook seemed quite comfortable to me in there


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hopefully I can watch the fight in its enterity within the next 12 hours.

I told all of you the reasons (GGG) why we would lose this one. He should have been stopped from fighting GGG. Terrible matchmaking. Like some Brit was saying, he should have coughed up more money to fly Rios over for a slugfest. He had a lot of idle time after winning the belt and even got stabbed in the leg (for the second time I believe) during that time. Terrible matchmaking and management outside of the ring.

Told you so.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I blame Hearn for not communicating and putting his foot down with Brook' team. They outra be embarrassed. Had they played their cards right Kell would be fresh and ready to go going into a match as tough and as even as this. Instead he was drained coming back down in weifht , beaten up, and most importantly BROKEN after the GGG fight. Retarted. You don't jump two weight classes and fight a guy that is not on a slide. So dumb, you would think he'd take a page from Sugar Ray's book.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Spence did better than I expected, he does certainly look like the truth. He puts it on @OneTime's pony tailed boyfriend for sure.


:lol: nahh

Kel was hitting him with them 1-2's with ease, kel ain't got the toughness one time has nor the power


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Biggest mistake kel made in his life is going up to fight GGG. Weight divisions exist for a reason.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Biggest mistake kel made in his life is going up to fight GGG. Weight divisions exist for a reason.


His accountant would argue with you on that one.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

He took a knee. :nono


----------

